# Slovak: file a complaint



## Setwale_Charm

Would podať sťažnosť be an appropriate Slovak equivalent of "file a complaint (in court)"?

 Vd'aka.


----------



## werrr

Yes, but it could depend on context since “sťažnosť” needn’t be always equivalent of English “complaint”.


----------



## winpoj

No, the "in court" appendix tells us that "sťažnosť" probably wouldn't do: "žaloba" needs to be used.


----------



## winpoj

On second thought though, if you're dealing with the workings of the ECHR as your other posting suggests, "sťažnost" would probably be preferable over "žaloba".
If, on the other hand, your text concerns a national court, then I'd go with "žaloba".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Vel'mi d'akuju.


----------



## Janka

Vel'mi d'akuju. D'akujem vel'mi pekne.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry, I am getting under the influence of Czech... Both pekne and vel'mi together?


----------



## Janka

Yes, dakujem velmi pekne.


----------

